
Freelancer is scam – Check my chat log with customer service - AlexeyBrin
https://www.reddit.com/r/freelance/comments/67831l/freelancerie_is_a_scam_check_my_chat_log_with/
======
nkkollaw
I don't know if you're the guy, but what a crappy attitude.

Customer support was very professional, there's no reason to have that tone
when talking to them, and it definitely won't make them feel like going beyond
the minimum they have to do to help you out.

Regardless, this certainly doesn't make freelancer.com a scam. Just read their
guidelines next time.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Not the guy, maybe he was rude, but the point remains. This is a service that
charges you before you benefit from it. All Freelancer cares is to get their
fee.

They take your money and that's it. Doesn't matter if the actual project is
finalized or not or if the client closes his account.

~~~
nkkollaw
> All Freelancer cares is to get their fee. They take your money and that's
> it. Doesn't matter if the actual project is finalized or not or if the
> client closes his account.

Well, we don't know that, do we.

Customer service told the guy they'd email the buyer, and the guy went crazy.
What did he expect the rep to do? We don't know if the buyer responded with
"oh, yes I was sick" or "I must have disabled notifications on my phone".

Then, we don't know what actions Freelancer took if the buyer never responded.

They guy went crazy, and posted on Reddit to shame the company because he felt
powerless/angry, or to get attention to his case.

Whatever.

